# Wyeast 1217



## lukiferj (21/1/14)

Has anybody got an experience with this yeast. Just noticed it on the Wyeast site and can see that it is available at Craftbrewer at the moment. I'm just wondering what differences, if any people have noticed over 1056 or 1272 or other dry us ale yeasts. I brew a lot of IPAs so am pretty keen to give this a go. 

[SIZE=1.4em]Wyeast 1217-PC West Coast IPA[/SIZE]


[SIZE=8pt]*Beer Styles:* American IPA, Imperial IPA, American Pale Ale, American brown ale, Red Ales, Scottish Ales[/SIZE]
[SIZE=8pt]*Profile:* This strain is ideally suited to the production of west-coast style American craft beers, especially pale, IPA, red, and specialties. Thorough attenuation, temp tolerance, and good flocculation make this an easy strain to work with. Flavor is balanced neutral with mild ester formation at warmer temps, allowing hops, character malts, and flavorings to show through.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=8pt] [/SIZE]


[SIZE=8pt]*Alc. Tolerance* 10% ABV[/SIZE]
[SIZE=8pt]*Flocculation *med-high[/SIZE]
[SIZE=8pt]*Attenuation* 73-80%[/SIZE]
[SIZE=8pt]*Temp. Range* 62-74°F (17-23°C)[/SIZE]


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/1/14)

I pitched it into a iipa on the weekend and judging by how it behaved in the starter, it flocs like crazy. It settled in the starter really quickly and formed a pretty solid layer.


----------



## GundyBrewer (21/1/14)

I am far from experienced, having never used either 1272 or 1056, but I used 1217 recently and thought it was really good. From what I could tell, the description you've got is pretty accurate. I fermented it at 17C and couldn't pick up any estery or yeasty flavours in the resulting beer, and attenuation was 79%. It got going pretty well and flocculated nicely too.

I definitely want to use it again next time I brew an APA or an IPA anyway.


----------



## quadbox (15/1/17)

Apologies for the thread digging, but god I love this strain. I slanted it last time it was available on seasonal release, it's pretty much become my house strain since. Ferments as clean as 1056, if anything it very slightly accentuates hops more but there's not much in it. But it attenuates out faster, more reliably, and it drops crystal clear without any faffing about. I've used it for just about every style that'd normally call for a clean fermenting strain you can think of.

Just did first hydrometer sample of a 1.100 russian imperial stout I laid down seven days ago, it's down to 1.020 and still going, so clearly the alcohol tolerance is fine too (beersmith calculates that as 78.4% apparent attenuation and 10.7% abv, I reckon the way it's going it'll drop at least another two points). I dont use oxygen, so that's seriously impressive. Was a 4L stirplate starter, liquid decanted off

It's just so flat out easy to use a strain that I find myself reaching for it all the time. Especially as I generally dont filter or use gelatin


----------

